# DW - Invited to Autoglym UK (old thread)



## WHIZZER

Recently john and I were invited to a British Wax and Car Care product Manufacturer - Autoglym UK.

On a sunny Wednesday morning in March I thought I better give the RS a quick wash before we leave. ( and before it goes)




























With the hard work all done, Johnny turned up (nice timing  only kidding) and we set off for Letchworth.

We were discussing on the way how big we thought the premises would be, when we got there we were amazed! It was about 5 times as big as we both thought!

When we arrived in reception we were greeted by this....










and a shelf full of this....










We met up with the guys at AG and had a chat and then we were off on our tour....

First things first though, AG were keen to show us their HD Wax offering and we were both keen to see it as we had read so much about it.

So My RS was put into one of the detailing bays in the Training School and my god they are kitted out well and lovely and warm!

Heres Johnny caressing my bonnet with the wax (I knew I would get him back for missing out helping washing earlier)



















Four guys having training from AG










We then went into the labs and had a tour of how the products are tested etc


















The young lady on the right was the person who "invented" HD Wax 









Lots of test products.

Once we were done their we moved onto the factory tour, we saw from start to finish how various products are made, it was a real eye opener seeing it all "in action"

The Vats must have been about 30 foot high.



























Showing Levels in the tanks!

We then moved round to the place where products are bottled and put in boxes. There is a machine that makes the bottles and fills the bottles and puts them in the box and seals it too... VERY impressive!


















You can just see product going into the box...









Bottles coming through before they are labeled.

Then a machine filling 25 Litre Drums, it was doing this in about 10 seconds and screwing a lid on too.

From there we bid our farewells and were on our way.

Me and John had a fantastic day out and the hospitality that Autoglym expressed us was great it really was good to get a vision first hand how these products come about.

We have been in discussions with Autoglym with various exciting events and practical demo's that they have to offer to the DW community and will look forward to seeing a larger input from AG UK


----------



## drive 'n' shine

I've went there a few years back, did you have a play with their plumbed in foam cannon


----------



## VIPER

WOW :doublesho , those facilities look mighty impressive, and it looked a great day out :thumb:


----------



## visor

very nice, great day out i bet


----------



## Grizzle

That looks fantastic, i think Autoglym could learn a few things from DW in terms of there range such as tyre dressing in a flip top bottle with a foam applicator.


----------



## ardandy

Thoughts on the wax?


----------



## WHIZZER

ardandy said:


> Thoughts on the wax?


The wax is pretty good IMO .


----------



## Gandi

Custom Detailers said:


> That looks fantastic, i think Autoglym could learn a few things from DW in terms of there range such as tyre dressing in a flip top bottle with a foam applicator.


And a QD thats not in a hair spray bottle:lol:


----------



## REFLECTS

wow, sod AG.
I couldn't take eyes off your RS4 !!

mmmm


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Custom Detailers said:


> That looks fantastic, i think Autoglym could learn a few things from DW in terms of there range such as tyre dressing in a flip top bottle with a foam applicator.


Just brush it on - thats how AG No.5 (on of the best dressings IMO) is designed to used


----------



## WHIZZER

Custom Detailers said:


> That looks fantastic, i think Autoglym could learn a few things from DW in terms of there range such as tyre dressing in a flip top bottle with a foam applicator.


Its funny you should say that ..... AGUK has been a regular watcher of DW over the past 2 years :doublesho .... and are very nice people to deal with , listen carefully and i think will respond to certainly some of the input from DW members .....


----------



## stargazer

Looks very impressive. Good range of products

Men in white coats too.....I'm surprised they didn't take you away and dip you into that vat of SRP - LOL


----------



## Jace

Interesting reading, I see a bottle of turtle wax there, di you see many other brnads being "evaluated" ?


----------



## WHIZZER

Jace said:


> Interesting reading, I see a bottle of turtle wax there, di you see many other brnads being "evaluated" ?


Yep there were a few others and I think they evaluate pretty much most of their compeditors products


----------



## Deanoecosse

Good to hear it happened Bill, I told you you'd be impressed with their set up.
Great food in the canteen aswell:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

looks like a great day, nice little touch with the personalised tv greeting


----------



## stargazer

Is AGUK open to the general public? or just invitation only?


----------



## WHIZZER

stargazer said:


> Is AGUK open to the general public? or just invitation only?


Not to the general public BUT we have been talking about getting some meets/ training up there so watch this space :thumb:


----------



## dubsport

Wooo :doublesho , rather impressive. My invite for all that money ive spent on AG must still be lost in the post


----------



## stargazer

WHIZZER said:


> Not to the general public BUT we have been talking about getting some meets/ training up there so watch this space :thumb:


That would be interesting


----------



## S-X-I

Looks like an interesting day out, nice to see how it all happens.

How come the RS4 is going?


----------



## richjohnhughes

bottle of turtle wax wash in one of those pics!!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Looks like a great day out chaps, nice to see where some of the most under rated products on the market are produced:thumb:


----------



## martyp

Very smart premises!

Some AG products really are under-rated, especially SRP & EGP! But as said earlier their QD in a can really isn't the best idea - smells great tho.


----------



## Finerdetails

so why did they invite you guys????

The biggest detailing forum, and the owners get an invite to Autoglym. No motive there then eh AG? 

Hope you had a great day guys


----------



## Gleammachine

A nice insight into one of the large manufacturers. :thumb:


----------



## stewie

Blimey, changed a bit since I last went up there!

Looks like a great day out!


----------



## A20 LEE

that looks like a cracking day, seeing how the products we buy are made and where. Next up, Dodo Juice? *****? Swissvax?


----------



## jedi-knight83

I too have been there. Conrad knows his stuff and the Indoor wash bay is to die for. I was lucky enough to be the only guy on the course that week so had 1-1 tuition which was nice.


----------



## dubnut71

Johnnopolis in this pic going "wonder if this will fit in the back of the RS4 Bil.....(!)


----------



## *MAGIC*

dubnut71 said:


> Johnnopolis in this pic going "wonder if this will fit in the back of the RS4 Bil.....(!)


:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

jedi-knight83 said:


> I too have been there. Conrad knows his stuff and the Indoor wash bay is to die for. I was lucky enough to be the only guy on the course that week so had 1-1 tuition which was nice.


Conrad has left now, working for Desmond Smail a classic Astion Dealer, nice bloke though:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Chris_VRS said:


> Looks like a great day out chaps, nice to see where some of the most under rated products on the market are produced:thumb:


Not in the trade, the cleaners etc. in the trade range are some of the best on the market


----------



## EliteCarCare

Nice setup they have there! :thumb: 

What's happening with the RS4 Bill?


----------



## WHIZZER

S-X-I said:


> Looks like an interesting day out, nice to see how it all happens.
> 
> How come the RS4 is going?





EliteCarCare said:


> Nice setup they have there! :thumb:
> 
> What's happening with the RS4 Bill?


Offer I could'nt refuse ... Been thinking of selling it for a little while so decided to test the water and had a few lookers all of which wanted to buy it on the spot ... First chap that came out to see offered me a £1k deposit before he had even sat in it or taken it for a drive...... + I have school fees to pay LOL



Finerdetails said:


> so why did they invite you guys????
> 
> The biggest detailing forum, and the owners get an invite to Autoglym. No motive there then eh AG?
> 
> Hope you had a great day guys


Iain AG have been watching DW for about 2 years now ... They obviously see their products take a bit of a bashing every now and again and offered us the opportunity to visit and make our own decision from there. I believe they have used some of the info they have gathered off DW to help with developing products. 
I think there will be some really good opportunities for the DW community that will come from this visit ... Like

Training days from Basic right thru to specific like wetsanding !
Visits to AG uk 
Vip Trips 
AG attending some of the DW meets
Help With product development 
Pro offers 
Prizes and giveaways

and a few really bespoke days / prizes ......


----------



## Guest

I would sign up for a training day at AG, I think its a good idea that the people who make the stuff run training days on the products so you can get the best out of them.

(hopefully AG will be a sponsor on here so I can buy trade stuff off them)


----------



## Finerdetails

WHIZZER said:


> Offer I could'nt refuse ... Been thinking of selling it for a little while so decided to test the water and had a few lookers all of which wanted to buy it on the spot ... First chap that came out to see offered me a £1k deposit before he had even sat in it or taken it for a drive...... + I have school fees to pay LOL
> 
> Iain AG have been watching DW for about 2 years now ... They obviously see their products take a bit of a bashing every now and again and offered us the opportunity to visit and make our own decision from there. I believe they have used some of the info they have gathered off DW to help with developing products.
> I think there will be some really good opportunities for the DW community that will come from this visit ... Like
> 
> Training days from Basic right thru to specific like wetsanding !
> Visits to AG uk
> Vip Trips
> AG attending some of the DW meets
> Help With product development
> Pro offers
> Prizes and giveaways
> 
> and a few really bespoke days / prizes ......


the answer I was expecting to come back.

And on that note, well done to AG for having the time and balls to step up, and try to change minds rather than spit the dummy. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Finerdetails said:


> the answer I was expecting to come back.
> 
> And on that note, well done to AG for having the time and balls to step up, and try to change minds rather than spit the dummy. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


Was quite shocked really as we actually met with the CEO for the whole visit and it was great to see he took time out of his busy schedule to speak to DW frankly and show us around personally. What was really nice to see was that he seem to know everybody within the company by name .

They also took onboard comments from DW and that we perhaps have a different end user than they stuff that is avaliable within Halfords.

I think it will be nice to work alongside a UK company that has taken notice and is prepared to see the feedback from a detailing forum .


----------



## Finerdetails

exactly!


----------



## Multipla Mick

It's good to see all this and AG taking an interest in DW. I admit I thought they seemed to be out of touch with the detailing boom, or had decided their market was the average man in the street/Halfords and chose to carry on as normal. When they brought out a product with the same name as a Duragloss product - Aquawax - I even wondered if they knew anything at all about what's available and what's going on! Obviously I was wrong, and this is an interesting development and well done to AG for getting in touch and organising that visit, and there are some very promising opportunities ahead by the sound of it too, good stuff :thumb:


----------



## bigsi

i like the autoglym products, i dont have a bad thing to say about them, i really love the glass polish though its bloody good at what it does, prehaps they could match it with a cleaning pad and microfibre cloth? i would buy that as a kit.


----------



## Dave KG

Excellent. Good to see a manufacturer of what are clearly quality detailing products recognising the community, and indeed the community recognising AG. Excellent to see, look forward to hearing of various events that may happen in the future.


----------



## ardandy

Are all AG products available in bulk?

There's no site I know of that lists all of AG's bulk products? Don't want to have to wait for the AG rep to 'be in my area' which he says is only on a Friday between 12 & 2!


----------



## Deanoecosse

ardandy said:


> Are all AG products available in bulk?
> 
> There's no site I know of that lists all of AG's bulk products? Don't want to have to wait for the AG rep to 'be in my area' which he says is only on a Friday between 12 & 2!


Go to the AG website and I'm sure there's a "Trade" product section


----------



## dominic84

Well they have recently released a foaming TFR so they won't be missing out on the foam revolution although I expect that was more of an effort to match AS and their Actimouse product.

I personally have tried chems from most bulk companies and I always go back to Autoglym because of the fantastic dilution ratios which equate to some very cost effective products.

I'll certainly be looking forward to AG appearing here more


----------



## Bigpikle

missed this, but an interesting read. I'm lucky that I get to see manufacturing plants across all sorts of industries, from aircraft to cars, chemicals to technology. Love those kinds of visits and I'm sure you guys had a great day 

Mainstream producers always take a bashing in any area, otherwise detailers like us would be exactly the same as the chav who only visits Halfords once a year for some 'new stuff'. It goes with the territory... I think them having a prescence here, like many manufacturers in the new section, would be a positive thing, as it helps build knowledge of products as well as any specials stuff that might come our way 

I'd love to pick up the sort of tips and techniques that only come from learning from somebody in the trade, be it pro's on here or pro's at the manufacturers. Still have loads of their products in the cupboard as well as my 'special' niche stuff as well :lol:


----------



## zogzog60

I think personally that the reputation AG gets here is unfair, but perhaps due to the way the people think of AG. Hands up who here had AG stuff in there collection before they were fully aware of detailing?:wave: 
Its my opinion that because most folk had it before, they think that it is no longer good enough, and thats just not true, look at bumper care and glass polish, for me not just up there with the best, but market leaders!


----------



## REFLECTS

I love AG stuff - the packaging is bang on

Nice job there guys - Looking forward to some events in the future


----------



## WHIZZER

AS its Autoglym Week thought I would re visit this thread


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Good write up.

Can you still do the tours?


----------



## WHIZZER

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Good write up.
> 
> Can you still do the tours?


That's something we are talking to AG about :thumb:


----------

